# Leather cover from hmcurriers w/review



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I am in the process of finalizing an order from hmcurriers on etsy. Just thought I'd share my current experiences and thoughts on the cover once I receive it. I contacted him several weeks ago with some design ideas and he made up some hand-tooled examples and sent me pictures. These are the samples he made up:





I will be ordering a Kindle 3 cover with this design on the front, and in the same color shown here.


I have requested the Celtic Knot button, but with a leather wrap-around strap to close it. I don't really like elastics, and I hardly actually close the cover, so I'd prefer the strap, like a journal closure.

The communication has been amazing and prompt, and the customization and personalization has been amazing. He has gone out of his way to work with designs, colors, and working with new ideas. Thus far, I HIGHLY recommend hmcurriers and can't wait to see the actual cover!!


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the heart-shaped design!  I am going to have to check these folks out and I agree with you on the elastic issue!  Please let me hear from you when you received your cover.

Kathy in NC


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

They all look great. I'd love any of them.  He must be busy working on yours.  I hope he responds to my request soon.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Also including this border in two corners!! I couldn't get a screen shot of the whole thing, but it is the same on the bottom.

He is going to do a mock-up of the design and border combo, then send it to me for confirmation that everything looks right. Awesome service so far!! Really goes out of his way to customize!! I'm so impressed thus far!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, I am looking forward to see the finished product


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you get an idea of how long it would take once you approve the design?  I'm anxious to see the finished product.  I was looking at buying another cover for my husband but just might need to get one for me too from this seller!    Need to start thinking of some design ideas!    

Thanks so much for sharing this info!!!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

What beautiful and ornate designs!  It's always nice to discover new talent when it comes to making quality, handmade, etched leather covers because that's such a popular option for people on this board.  The one's you shared are really great and I look forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is absolutely gorgeous!  You have to be so excited!  Can't wait to see your pictures when you get it!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Just received the mock-up from hmcurriers -  looks great!!!

Once I am 100% sure on the design (I'll let him know this afternoon) he said he plants to get it done by the end of this week and shipped out, with arrival at the beginning of next week!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bethany, do you know if he'll make any design you want on the leather?  For instance, an initial or something like that?  Guess I could email him from his site and ask.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> Just received the mock-up from hmcurriers - looks great!!!
> 
> Once I am 100% sure on the design (I'll let him know this afternoon) he said he plants to get it done by the end of this week and shipped out, with arrival at the beginning of next week!!


Wow! That is fast. I emailed him with some questions to see if he can do one for me too. This one is for my husband though but could be one for me too shortly after.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is the photoshop mock-up of the cover (as per my design ideas). Something seems a little off... hmcurriers recommended the elastic strap rather than the button so it was less busy. I like the idea of not having the button, but really don't like the long elastic band around the top.

Do you guys think I should just forgo the corner designs and stick with the cross in the middle and button w/leather wrap around strap?

Or do you think the corners should stay and get rid of the button and replace it with the length-wise elastic band?

Argh! Decisions!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi kuklachica!

For what it's worth, here are my 2 cents (but please bear in mind that I'm a minimalist  )

I would keep the button (because is really goes  nicely with the cross, and because like you, I'm not a fan of the length-wise elastic band, as I find it just doesn't fit with the overall style of the leather cover). I would get rid of the corner designs, and have the cross centered horizontally, but not vertically, i.e. I would have it sit a bit higher on the cover, so that it's not fully aligned with the button.

Or, I would still keep the button, get rid of the cross, and just keep the corner designs.

Good luck, and no matter what you decide, I'm sure it will be gorgeous! That leather just looks yummy  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with Neo.  I think it is just a little too much.

I would probably do away with the corners.  I'm not wild about the two colors.  I'd keep the button and even consider making the cross smaller, maybe in the bottom right corner section.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I like the suggestions Neo made having the cross higher and keeping the button.  I am not fond of straps either unless they blend in well like the Amazon cover.

Instead of the corners on the sides maybe you could do smaller ones on the bottom if you still want more than just the cross on the front.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Neo said:


> I would keep the button (because is really goes nicely with the cross, and because like you, I'm not a fan of the length-wise elastic band, as I find it just doesn't fit with the overall style of the leather cover). I would get rid of the corner designs, and have the cross centered horizontally, but not vertically, i.e. I would have it sit a bit higher on the cover, so that it's not fully aligned with the button.
> 
> Or, I would still keep the button, get rid of the cross, and just keep the corner designs.


Ooh, good idea- thanks!!

None of the colors will be there, forgot to mention that. The whole color will be the color of the cross (wine-ish) and the designs won't be painted.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Another option, just not painted. Thoughts?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

ahhh, ok.  I think it might have been the green that was throwing me off because it jumped out at me.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I vote for no corner design & keep the button.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Aspen806 said:


> I vote for no corner design & keep the button.


Me too.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

When I looked at it, and before I read the other replies, I was thinking, "Lose the corners, keep the button (nice design detail) and raise the cross higher on the cover"...and then I saw that Neo had said the exact same thing!  So that is my vote.

Would he do another mockup for you, just so that you could see the difference before confirming?  That is amazing that you can design it yourself and even see a sample of it before ordering!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, he did another mockup- within about a 1/2 hour of me sending him a message back!!!

Here is the current placement. I'm thinking it looks better this way, but maybe just move the cross up a bit? Maybe so the bottom of the cross is at the top of the button?

The whole cover will be the color of the cross and there will be a thin leather strap to wrap around the button.

Thanks again for the feedback guys!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm enjoying that much more.  It looks great!  You could move the cross up a bit but even if you left it like it is, I think it's really looking nice! Good job.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Ooooh, that's super nice kuklachica, I like it a lot like that!!!! Like SN said, I think you could go either way and it would still look fantastic: leave it as is or move the cross a bit more to the top.

You are going to have one gorgeous cover


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Neo said:


> Ooooh, that's super nice kuklachica, I like it a lot like that!!!! Like SN said, I think you could go either way and it would still look fantastic: leave it as is or move the cross a bit more to the top.
> 
> You are going to have one gorgeous cover


I agree. I am working with him on a cover now so we'll see what I can come up with. Very responsive seller.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Can I ask how much his cover is going to cost?

I really like the more simple design. The cross is pretty and the corners just took away from it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

If you look at his Etsy shop, they start at $70. http://www.etsy.com/shop/hmcurriers I would think it might be more for a custom design like he's doing here.


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

Prices for a hand-tooled case are $90 for one side, or $100 for 2 sides.


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the second one much better!! If you wanted to do the first one with corners I think placing one in the top left and one in the bottom right would look nice. I also think adding smaller corners with finer details to the bottom corners would look nice on the second option. 

OT - hmcurriers, where are you located in MI? We don't have many mountains that I know of, except way up north. Are you a Yooper?


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

Alicia P said:


> We don't have many mountains that I know of, except way up north.


Exactly! They're hidden! 

I'm located in southwest MI.

Needed a store name and wanted something rustic sounding while not being too specific on what my products are, as the original idea was to make and sell leather armor and other renaissance faire gear.

Making device cases really happened accidentally. We bought a kindle in february, and I wanted a case for it, so made a couple over a weekend (actually, those are the stone-oiled cases pictured on etsy). Got several positive comments on it, and posted on etsy on a whim.

Things are slowly growing from there, and maybe one day I'll actually get to making pouches, bracers, cinchers and the like.


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

Your mountains are camouflaged as sand dunes  I'm about 20 min southwest of Lansing, hi neighbor *waving*

I love that you will customize your cases! Will you be offering black as an option anytime in the future?

Sorry to hijack your thread kuklachica ((hug))


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I can offer black and a dark tan (just don't have those hides yet.)

Can also get leathers with a pressed gator or python pattern too


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I bookmarked that etsy store.  I really like the look of the covers, the price sounds about right too.  Unfortunately I am not buying one anytime soon,  but there will be a K3 or something like it eventually and I'll want one then.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow!! I just paid for the cover and saw the first "real" picture of it!!! I can't wait to get it! I will post pictures of it once I get it!

Awesome communication and amazing customization!! I am so impressed!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

That cover is absolutely LOVELY.  The leather has almost a vintage appeal to it, something I really appreciate since I love vintage anything.  It also looks like it would be very soft to the touch as well.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Very very beautiful, congratulations on your purchase


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

WOW!!!!  That looks just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    It turned out really nice and that was fast.  I can't wait to see the mock up he is working on for me.    But then when I am done with my husbands I have all sorts of ideas on ones I would like for me and not sure I will be able to settle on one.  I do love supporting Etsy sellers.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

STUNNING Kuklachica, absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't wait to hear your review of the product when you receive it. You have to show us what it looks like.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Now that is hand tooled!  Lovely.  Waiting for your review.


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been working with this Etsy seller too and he is very talented and great to work with. My first time trying to post images so hopefully these will work. The last one is all black and then I could go with a button closure. If I go with the unicorn in a separate color I think the button might be too much. Any opinions or suggestions (assuming the images post)? Thanks.


























OK this didn't work. I am using ImageShack. Any idea what I did wrong?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

http://img135.imageshack.us/i/unicorncover1.jpg/
http://img339.imageshack.us/i/unicorncover2.jpg/
http://img140.imageshack.us/i/unicorncover3.jpg/

Trying again...............

It sorta works but not as I was hoping. How do I get the images to paste?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Marie, here's what I did. Go to your image, do a right click, select Properties. Then do a COPY of all the information beside Address (URL). Then come here and click on the 3rd Icon right above this message box, the one right under the letter U, that's Insert Image. Two little words url will come up on the screen, you have to then Paste your information right in between the two little ][ things in between the url words. Then in the options down below this message box, click on Preview. Your picture should show up then, in the Preview box, but your actual picture never shows up in this box where you are typing. But if it's there in the Preview, then it'll be there in your post.

I'm assuming the 3rd one is the Black on Black? I think I like that the best now that I've seen it. Then your silver button would look good.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Patricia,
Thanks for your help and the info!  

I am leaning toward the all black.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I received my cover today! Here are some quick pictures of it, with a link to more pictures on my flickr account. I also put it next to my husband's Oberon cover so you can see the difference between sizes. I will post more observations on it once I have used it more.

First thoughts: It is beautiful! Seems very solid and well made. The design is beautiful. Thinner than our Oberon covers. I think I might actually like the inside leather even more than the outside leather, but that leather cannot be used for tooling. I really like the leather strap closure much better than an elastic.

Will post more thoughts later. More pictures here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626633012260/


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

That is gorgeous. I love the red, at least it looks red.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

It is a burgundy/wine color... I love it!

Edit: And it is next to a chocolate Oberon.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, Kuklachica, GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it! I see what you mean about the inside leather, just looks..yummy!!!! I wonder if it would be possible to make the whole cover in that leather, simple, with no design whatsoever?...


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

Neo said:


> Wow, Kuklachica, GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it! I see what you mean about the inside leather, just looks..yummy!!!! I wonder if it would be possible to make the whole cover in that leather, simple, with no design whatsoever?...


The inside is actually the burgundy stone-oiled leather we use, and yes... it's possible!
http://www.etsy.com/listing/67926425/leather-kindle-3-case


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bethany, that is beautiful, and really quick wasn't it?  Seems just a few days ago you were posting the mock-up.  I'm so glad you are happy with it, and you should be, it's gorgeous!!  Good job by hmcurriers.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Bethany - very nice!  The outside and inside colors blend nicely and the corner straps don't cover too much of the kindle.  Beautiful cover!  You should be pleased.  Amazingly fast esp for completely hand made.


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow that is really gorgeous!! I have a couple of design ideas, but need to save up first......


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I promised some thoughts on my cover after a few days of using it, so here they are!

I am NOT a leather expert, and this is my first real leather product except for a few Oberon things I own. So my observations are based from a "lay person's" point-of-view.

Cover: Burgundy/wine-ish color for Kindle 3, hand-tooled special order design.

Appearance & feel: At first I was not sure how I felt about the look and feel. I was used to Oberon covers that have a much more uniformly colored cover and soft satin-y feel. However, I have to say, after a few days of using it, I love the feel. It is comparable to the stiffness and feel of Oberon cellphone sleeves (and probably Kindle sleeves?) - the leather itself is stiff (as tooling leather needs to be to be carved) and really protects the device. I have put Cadillac lotion on it lightly, and also rolled and stretched the leather to make it more supple and soft. This helped A LOT with the stiffness and gives it a softer feel. Every day it gets softer and softer and I like the feel much better than my Oberon cover! The tooling is AMAZING- so unique and beautiful. The cover itself is thinner than Oberon covers, which I like a lot. You can see my comparison pictures in my link in one of my earlier posts.

Fit: Fits the Kindle 3 perfectly, maybe even a little tight in the straps. However, since I have rolled and stretched the leather the straps have loosened up a bit. I can now fit my m-edge e-luminator light between the Kindle and cover. The only one concern I have with the fit is the button. There is a knot that you can feel through the inside of the leather cover, which holds the button on. This protrudes very slightly and pushes against the frame or screen of the Kindle (but only if I secure it really tightly with the leather strap). It can easily be fixed by putting a stiffener in there (it is not shipped with on) or maybe a piece of tissue just over that spot inside the pocket. I've already mentioned this to the seller so he is aware of it.

Service/communication: Impeccable. Amazing, prompt, communication through Etsy. The maker, Josh, went out of his way to try different design ideas I had, tool some examples, and send me various mock-ups of the designs. He was willing to try any customization within his ability. Absolutely wonderful service overall. Turn-around time after confirming the design was about 1.5-2 weeks, if that. That includes making it and shipping.

I love it more and more each day!! I am very happy I bought it. I am liking it so much more that I am considering selling my Oberon things (cellphone sleeve and Kindle cover) and only using hmcurriers!!! I highly recommend this etsy seller!!

Here are some more recent pictures (today):






My cat, Moose, approves!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

WARNING!!! Don't use the Cadillac lotion on the inside type leather!!! I messed mine up  If you do buy one and want to use leather condition, make sure you ask the seller what TYPE to use and on what PARTS!!! I didn't ask clearly and ended up using on the wrong leather  The inside is wrinkled, but it may return to what it was. So as of now, I'd advise to not use ANY conditioner!!


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, after doing some work on the leather conditioner issue...
Neatsfoot oil works great for softening the leather. It is important however, to gently work the leather after the oil soaks in, as excessive stretching/rolling etc. stretches the stone-oiled leather beyond the point where it'll relax back.

It's also better to do multiple light coats as opposed to one heavy coat.

You can apply the neatsfoot oil to the stone-oiled leather, just be aware that it'll darken the leather.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's an update to my case mistakes...

I am so new to leather that I tried to break the case in by bending it and rolling it a bit. Totally wrong. I made it all wrinkled  It wasn't the Cadillac lotion after all, but what I did to the cover  However, after loading it with cadillac lotion and molding and kneading and putting heavy books on top to hold it flat, it looks much better. I have learned my lesson with leather!! Other than my stupid mistakes, the cover is amazing is beautiful!!! I still love it!! And hmcurriers has been wonderful and patient with my questions and ignorance!! Still highly recommended!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the unfortunate adventures of leather conditioning but thank you for sharing your experience with us.

*hmcurriers*, any progress on covers for the Sony PRS350?


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, I've gotten a 350 and an official case. If you want a case with straps to hold the device, I can make them up now. If you want one using pins to hold the device, it'll be up to a week.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

These are incredible looking!!!  I am really tempted to order a plain one and sell my Noreve.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is a new cover I've ordered for Christmas. Will take more pics when I get it!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

